
How to Survive Your First Year As An Entrepreneur - sbashyal
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/29/how-to-survive-your-first-year-as-an-entrepreneur/
======
dabent
"If a client says, “I’d rather have this conversation in our offices,” then
listen to me: DO NOT EVER go to their office. Don’t go there ever again"

I'd love to hear additional detail about that.

~~~
devmach
If a client going to fire you, i'm sure there is a more way than having a
conversation in his office. I think in face-to-face conversations there is a
always a way to rescue your "relationship" with the client but you got a
little chance over the phone or per brief.

ps: i guess you're not in a business with someone who can shoot you in your
foot !!

------
earbitscom
There are good arguments against some of these tips, too. For example, having
your high-value founders doing menial tasks is a poor use of resources. There
is a good argument for hiring an admin assistant with decent marketing
coordination skills, etc. Most small teams I know who have done so say it was
incredibly helpful at freeing them up for more important tasks.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
We were a team of 2 programmers and then we hired someone (from our community)
to run our Twitter and Facebook accounts. It provided a huge bump in
engagement (and sales) plus freed us up to do more programming.

Getting people to share the burden with customer support, engagement, and
outreach can be a huge help.

------
pothibo
One of the best article I've read on TechCrunch since it got sold and everyone
jumped ship.

This is in line with "The Lean Startup" from Eric Ries. It's Lean Startup for
people who succeed in raising money

------
joshuahedlund
There's some good stuff here but like most advice givers it's fairly dogmatic.
The trick is to figure out the uniqueness of your own business so that you can
take "You should always do X" and "You should always do Y" from different
confident successful people and figure out when you should _sometimes_ do X
and _sometimes_ do Y.

------
ajhit406
Wow 11 links back to his blog, twitter account and book. Where do I signup to
write for TechCrunch?

